# Stamped metal shingles



## Z34tts (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey guys I've done some Stamped metal shingles here and there. (24 inch by 16inch)But I have a house 8/12 45 sq house to bid on. Not great with labor rate on this type of work. My material comes in around 325 a square. I do know they go on very slow. Just wandering if anyone can give me a idea per square here in the South to install them.


----------

